# murray self propelled



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I picked up a murray 5.0 self propelled with a tecumseh centura engine. The problem is I took off the old worn belt and cleaned the dirt and grass and now how do you get a new belt on? It is the vertical belt design with the disc on the side of the engine. Any ideas?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the way you took it off.... it should have a couple precautionary tabs to keep the belt from popping off, loosen those. and it should have a cable to it to tighten the belt when you are going to use it. hold that by tape, and put it on...


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah I know. But I can't get it on because I just cut the old one and it looks like the shaft has to come off. Have you ever heard of doing something like that?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the pto shaft out the side of the engine? they don't have to come out to do it.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I know. I'm talking about the shaft where the wheels connect. The belt can't go on without disconnecting that rod.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Here's what it looks like.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

so its got a pto shaft out the side, and the mower only goes one speed, and is activated by a cable that tightens the belt on the shaft to move it along, its simple to do. also looks like they changed the side it goes out of, to be front wheel drive.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh and yes it must come out i beleive. i had one about like it, before i blew it up that is.....


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

How does the rod come off? It is physically impossible to put a belt on without taking off the rod. I want to start using this thing with the propelled system.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the wheel, it has that white strip on the wheel on the side, that covers the nut that hold the wheel on, the rest should go easy.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah but the rod has to come off. The belt can't go on without the rod coming off.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, and taking the wheels off to do it


----------

